# E&M Statistics



## Jgrube (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, does anyone know where I can find national %ages of E&M codes?  Just wondering how our practice compares the avg. (ex. 99213 vs. 99214).  Thanks!


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think CMS has this on their website. I'll see if I can find it later, I don't have time right now (sorry).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 28, 2010)

Check on Don's website.  He does have bell curves for different specialties.  

http://www.donself.com/


----------



## j.berkshire (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's CMS's data from calendar year 2008 (the latest they have published):  http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MedicareFeeforSvcPartsAB/Downloads/EMSpecialty08.pdf?agree=yes&next=Accept


----------



## Jgrube (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks all!


----------

